# Vintage Omega Quartz/ Mechanical Prices When New!



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

I posted this today as part of the "visited Omega Vintage" post in the swiss forum! makes for interesting food for thought though!

the information below is coined from my catologue collection (electronic and hard copy) these prices are from the swiss catologues I have from 1971 (all in swiss francs):

SM600 ploprof :795

SM 1000 : 795

SM200 : 525

Big blue chrono : 735

More interestingly!

TC2 gold fill : 980

Solid gold megaquartz 2.4 : 10800

SS megaquartz 2.4 :1800

Marine chronometer : 3400

In summary and to echo much of what Keith says, the early electronics were far far more than the equivilant mechanicals, yet now they are the underdogs, mark my words the tide will turn! especially as you will need a second mortgage for most vintage Omega mechanicals! look at the Omega bullhead, in 1971 the cheapest Omega chronograph and now one of the most valuable! (taking in to account it was 1/10th of the price of a marine chronometer new!)

It is a strange old world we live in!

Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I need to learn to read my post and later the spelling mistakes!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thats scary.......if only you knew it then?

are the prices comparible to what the average wage was then tho? were they as out of reach then ?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

The electronics definately were! according to my Grandad a TC2 was at least double the price of a Rolex Sub!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> I need to learn to read my post and later the spelling mistakes!


"alter"?


















Rich


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I suppose it's only after some time that the 'true' value appears. As an owner of both and knowing the current prices I bet Rich is entertained by the fact that his SM300f cost more than his PP when they were new.

Andy


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Must say, something is only worth what people are willing to pay, in reality the bullhead for example was one of Omegas least popular chrono's at the time and certainly one of the cheapest! Becuase of that very few goo examples now exist hence the hike in prices! Same with the plo prof, not an everyday item and those that were bought were used, hence not masses of good ones are left!

In time as the electronics market decreases and machines stop functioning so will the early elecronics (especially the high end swiss ones!) will increase demonstably in value!! TC's are already comanding double what they were this time last year! (THANK GOD I BOUGHT MINE THEN). Take the SM1000, in it's day not much more than the virtually identical looking SM200 but now worth ten times more! Likewise SM1000's where the same price as a plorpof but are probably double the value now!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Have a look at the price of this one originally in 1976 !


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

foztex said:


> I suppose it's only after some time that the 'true' value appears. As an owner of both and knowing the current prices I bet Rich is entertained by the fact that *his SM300f cost more than his PP when they were new*.
> 
> Andy


Andy, hard to believe really, but I'm guessing that was because the f300Hz watches were cutting edge technology and so therefore bloody expensive?

If only we'd known then what we know now, eh?

Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

artistmike said:


> Have a look at the price of this one originally in 1976 !


Using this Measuring worth tool the 2007 equivalent would be Â£1,011.69









BTW I wish my megaquartz was in as good a condition


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb. We went thru this exercise when we did the Ploprof and other articles for DeskDivers and it was quite amazing that the smf300 was more than a PP at the time... especially as ive read recently that some people said that Omega were behind the game with the f300s and never realsied their true value as they came to market too late. I refute that and would like to see the sales figures. Same source also debated wether Omega made any more out of quartz and I fear that one may well be true... They spent a fortune on watches like the MC and even at those prices they didnt get the money back as they sold so few. eg. Cal 1510 was made in <1000 pieces...


----------

